# Monster Fatties!



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 11, 2010)

I know its a little late but I just got  some time to put this post together, from a 4th of july party my friends have every year.  I didnt get a very good set of pics but I'll  show you what I got... i actually didn't get any finished pics because my cell phones pic bank was full and I didn't know it till later.   

    This first one is the 80/20 ground chuck mixed with a bacon burger seasoning mix we have at work for the Bacon Mushroom Swiss Burger Fattie. Keep in mind the cutting boards that it is sitting on are 2 foot by 2 foot.








    This is the Pizza fattie made with Italian sausage, pizza sauce, peperoni, mushrooms, onions, and provolone cheese.







Here is a comparision shot with my meat wrappers hand....shes an average sized woman. 







A nice side shot before the wrap-up.







Wow doesnt really look that big in this one.







Ahh   Startin to get the idea of the size...







Heres another object to compare it to....







One of them was 9.83 pounds the other was 10.32 pounds!!

Here they are resting before we take them to the party.







Like I said I don't have any finished pics...Sorry

Thanks for watching

SOB-QTV


----------



## deannc (Jul 11, 2010)

Definitely party fatties!! LOL  Those things are huge!  Using the 80/20 did they stay together throughout the smoke?


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Those FATTIES are big enough to alert the bomb squad!


----------



## deannc (Jul 11, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Those FATTIES are big enough to alert the bomb squad!


Ooopps...almost spilled my cuervo...LMAO!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW those are huge fatties and I'm sure they were da bomb at the party


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are definetly a couple of nice looking fatties.  I usually mix 2 one pound chubs together if I know what I'm doin. If I'm just testin out a new recipe I thought up, I just use a one pounder.

Them do look great though.

(0|||||0)


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW, amazing.  Definitely a party fatty.  I''ve had success with ground chuck.  Way to go, I've got to try a monster soon...I usually use 1 - 1.25 lbs


----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2010)

Now those were some insane looking fatties.  Too bad you couldn't get the after shot.  That would've made my day.  Here's a thought:  DO IT AGAIN!!!  Great looking fatties.


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2010)

Zombies for sure!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 14, 2010)

Caveman said:


> Now those were some insane looking fatties.  Too bad you couldn't get the after shot.  That would've made my day.  Here's a thought:  DO IT AGAIN!!!  Great looking fatties.


Sure I'll do it again as soon as you have a SMF/ ALL-IN-THE FAMILY  Gathering at your place!!! WHat time should WE ALL be there!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice job, they look great!!! What was the cook time on those bad boys?


----------



## wingman (Jul 15, 2010)

The SmokingOhioButcher knows how to roll! Right on man!


----------

